# Have a good week all



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I am off to Florida early on Saturday morning (no parties while I'm gone:crazy: ) Going to visit Moms for a few days. Unfortunately we are driving so it will be at least 2 days in the car both ways!
So I will check in on you and make sure everyone is behaving. Those with kids, have a nice midwinter break!
Talk to you here and there!:smoking:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Have a safe trip CH, hope everything is OK at home... CR


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Why don't you stop by on your way back? It's probably only a few short hours out of your way.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Oy! It's 6:45 am and we have made the executive decision to wimp out on the road trip!
There's a storm a' brewing ma  We would be driving through lake effect snow, sub zero wind chills, snow, sleet and freezing rain on down through the mountains and lower lands of West Virginia, North Carolina and the weather in Florida is going to be semi hot and rainy which means ecchhh.....
Mama gonna have ta wait till April I'm afraid 
Jr. is pissed because he got up early, took a shower and now he can't go back to sleep so he should be miserable most of the day 
Around here it's going to be in the midteens with wind in the 12-18 mph range so the wind chills are supposed to be between 0º F. & -8º F. today and tomorrow hooray! I guess this makes up for the mild January.
Of course this also means we won't be going through Pa. and we can't buy a Powerball ticket! The jackpot is up to $365,000,000 give or take a couple o' mil. Imagine what I could do with all that moolah:bounce: :beer: :bounce: :beer: :bounce: :beer: :smoking: :crazy: 
Well maybe we'll take a drive down to Pa. anyway.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Our little lotto here is 190M Want a ticket? goes off tues.nite! Our bakery only plays when it's over 100.M
Chrose, if you were to win, I would immediately notify you!!!:smoking: 
by way of postcard form Italy:crazy: 
We had a record high of 86 here Thurs. Put all the yard furniture out by the pool...Last night we had a record low of 29 with freezing rain and sleet.
I love Texas! 
Hey, Wind your way down through Texas in April and visit, our sons are the same age are'nt they? It's probably onky a few days out of the way.
Happy you decided not to mess with the weather.
pan
BTW if your up I'll pick you up a ticket and send you you numbers. I'm here for another hour. It's now 7:45 my time
ps they will be machine picks, I would not take the responsibility of numbers because I send my driver for them.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

chrose... we have PowerBall here in Delaware.... I'll drop a buck in the machine for you.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Wanda and I only play powerball when it is over $100 million. Who needs a paltry $20 million anyway? Needless to say, I have my tickets for tonight's drawing!

We just got our first storm of the season, in fact biggest storm we've had in a few years. Got about 12" and last night it dropped to -17, before wind chill. Florida is looking pretty good right now!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well we're back from the Florida substitute (shopping) picked up a couple of essentials from the store, bought a small area rug for the living room, coffee and danish from Panera's and bought 4 tickets for the NY Lotto for a measly $9 mil. (hardly worth the $2 it cost me :lol: ) and the Mega Bucks which is up to $119 mil. (worth the $2 )
So as I said in a previous post, if I win it's party time baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Have a great time Chrose.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks but it's Rochester for me this week. At least I can see Dinner and a movie and look for you!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry your trip got snowed out CH. I was going to play the lottery too but I forgot to buy a ticket its up to 365 million here to. Must be part of the lotto CH good luck!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

OK, with all this lotto talk, I'm thinking I can only win if I'm generous.
I have a ticket for our mega jackpot going off Tuesday Feb 21, 2006
All who have posted to this thread, chrose,cakerookie,momoreg,panini,Jim,Pete,cape chef, and the next poster besides the mentioned will split the winnings of the jackpot. We all promise to behave and pay all our taxes and do the legal thing.
I took the cash option. The est. pot will be minimum 170 mil. So I guess we might net 40-50? I did not play the magaplier because I have no idea what the devil it is. So eight is the number. maybe 5 mil a piece I guess. Do not hold me to any numbers only to the split.
This is the Texas lotto
MEGA
BALL
a. 02 09 17 39 42 08
b. 18 20 36 42 55 21
c. 07 24 29 52 53 18
d. 12 20 35 45 47 31
e. 15 18 25 33 34 10
these were copied to the best of my abilities(without my glasses) I have checked them twice. I've taped the tic to my monitor. If there is any dispute we will refer back to the ticket and not the board.
GOOD LUCK!!! remember Chrose throws the party, I'll pick up the travel.
pan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

coffee and danish from Panera's...wow you've got a Panera's by you? That's a STL company, my assitant at the market a couple of years ago is married to the head R & D for St. Louis Bread Co. (aka Panera). He's a hoot! get's his inspiration from walking through grocery stores, especially the cereal isle.
He had no formal training, started working for them when it was 1 store....was doing development at his kitchen table. Did not make the move when headqtrs went east a couple of years ago. He's into cars in a major kinda way. Developed the whole artisan bread line. Mike Marino....
have not talked to them in a while, they have 2 boys under 2 years old keeping them pretty busy. world gets smaller and smaller.....


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

We have one here too......


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

This is perfect. chrose,cakerookie,momoreg,panini,Jim,Pete,cape chef and shroomgirl.
We had Panera's here. No longer, I don't think they could compete with that Panini place:smoking:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I think my boss will be on tonight, and me next week. It's on the WB channels


----------

